
Cinema chain set to allow texting - SeanDav
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-36043996
======
riebschlager
This is exactly why I see movies exclusively at Alamo Drafthouse these days.

I honestly don't understand why you'd shell out ten bucks to half pay
attention to a film. Or, as the article suggests, maybe I'm just too old to
get it :)

